# New Decoy coming out Thursday?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Just got an email from YT, stating something “big” is coming onto the market Thursday. Decoy??


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I got it too, with a picture of a piece of toast and peanuts....... what the...........


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe just a bigger battery….


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just saw where Canyon has a 900 watt hour battery option. Id love to have a Decoy and Id sell my Tazer to get one. Really like the larger watt battery.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I think a Decoy SL would be great, more fitting for the name IMO. And then the full fat should be "Bruiser"


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Not an ebike… 
But not sure you’ll find a cheaper bike being spec’d with AXS and other higher end parts than this. 



https://m.pinkbike.com/news/yt-drops-new-jeffsy-uncaged-8-build.html


----------

